# Serious heater problem



## chevy69 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just noticed as i was about to sleep my marineland heater is flashing, the heating coil flashes red followed by a blue flash. It looks like its sparking inside the heater, just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## chevy69 (Mar 19, 2013)

The bottom of the heater looks a bit hazy, dont remember if its supposed to be clear, the blue sparks are in one area in the heater and it keeps flashing every so often, gonna unplug this death trap until i know whats happening


----------



## mikey1 (Nov 23, 2012)

chevy69 said:


> Just noticed as i was about to sleep my marineland heater is flashing, the heating coil flashes red followed by a blue flash. It looks like its sparking inside the heater, just wondering if this is normal?


uuummm, no, sparking is not normal,

i would replace it


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Sparks.... Water.... Sparks.... Water.... Followed by Floating fish.... Replace that thing asap and get a good heater. Invest in something good like a Eheim Jäger heater. I have them on all my tanks and I've had mine for years. No problems at all.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would replace that heater. I would suggest Aqueon pro or Fluval heaters as they back them up where Eheim Jager has very poor customer service.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I use Aqueon Pros in all my tanks. Can't beat life time limited warranty.

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/015/27971.pdf


----------



## mikey1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reis said:


> Invest in something good like a Eheim Jäger heater. I have them on all my tanks and I've had mine for years. No problems at all.


i agree, i use eheim in all my tanks, very reliable and accurate


----------



## chevy69 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replys! It was totally toast.. Went with a heater by top fin


----------

